# bristle worm



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

Got some live rock from petco and there are a lot of bristle worms in the rock any tips I think I'm going to get rid if them idk yet


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

A member of this site uses chopsticks to get them out. Be careful not to touch them as they sting. It is a good idea to wear appropriate gloves when handling Live Rock in a tank with bristle worms.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Bristleworms are great detitivores and scavengers. They're also good for deep sand beds; I'd leave them where they are.


----------

